
Show HN: One Profile – Create a modern personal about page for free - qabilzahari
https://oneprofile.info
======
asidiali
I love how simple and clean the profile pages are, nice work.

What makes this better than a LinkedIn profile?

~~~
qabilzahari
Thank you, Asidiali.

It's free from ads, suggested contents and irrelevant banners — your page's
focus is solely on you. There are no social metrics like connections,
recommendations, and activities. There's an out-of-the-box contact form that
sends inquiries directly to your inbox, a personal QR code for easy sharing
(especially useful when you're on the go e.g. meeting clients or customers,
attending events or conferences. Simply show them your QR code on your card or
phone and they can scan and instantly get access to your about page). An added
feature is dark mode, it adds an elegant touch to your page.

Anyway, I'm not creating a better alternative to a LinkedIn profile. Linkedin
is useful to get professional connections and to learn stuff. One Profile is
meant to be more of a 'your gorgeous central profile page on the internet'.

